# OMG ebay 200sx!! uhhhh......no!



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6395&item=2439534466

No comment!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ps - sorry, had to post it.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Besides the super tacky ass wheel covers, it's kinda cool


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I like the painting on the hood, myself.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly,
Go C/F hood. Get OEM tails. And just put rims on it and you're done.
Ok, maybe not.

Seth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it says.._"The previous owner kept the custom rim/tire package that was on the car, so a new set of 20's would really set the car off nicely"_ 
lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've seen that car B4, once @ HIN and once on the forum. She (I believe) used to have rims on there, the tacky wheel are apparently on there b/c the seller didn't want to get rid of them.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn, i like it, but yah, the hood gotta be changed.........


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hmmm... rice maybe? yes. like seth said, CF hood, oem tails, nice 17's and itll look good.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a nice color.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

that is possibly the worst airbrush job i've seen on a car in a long time. 

I like the color of the car though, its different. That guy should have put hub cap spinners on it though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I may be wrong, but I believe it's a chick that ownz it.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

ya, i saw that thing at HIN also, didnt like it at all there, but after seein pics off ebay, it can be fixed with a few changes, mainly the hood


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Current bid: US $3,500.00

Needless to say... the reserve has not yet been met.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

That car is far far farrrrr from show.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i like those tail light covers he had..best thing on his car


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good besides the hub caps and the hood.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

one of the better looking cars with an extreme kit. :thumbsup:
taillight covers would look allright if the split color of brake/ turn wasn't right in the middle.
the picture on the hood looks kind of cool, just not ON THE CAR. who puts a picture of a car on a car? ghey!

id hit it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

DUB CAPS!!! hahaha, that color on the car is awesome, and well, the style just about ends there. he had the right idea with the taillight covers, except he should have painted the outside tails all red, with larger outside circles, and then move the inside circles up, R34 style. i think it would look better with some liuspeed stealth stuff on the front end though, and a different grill, im not that big of a fan of the G20 style grill. some nice gunmetal rims too, and def a C/F hood, it looks too mexican/ rican (no offense to any of those nationalites, you know what i mean though) now with the airbrush job


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i wonder where someone can find those taillight covers?? anyone?


----------

